# Fried Pickles



## Dave Martell (Jun 30, 2018)

My wife and youngest daughter love these things. Myself, I'm not really a pickle person although I do like relish on a hamburger.

Do any of you have a recipe (or technique) to make these things successfully? I tried seasoned flour once and yeah that wasn't so good, I gave up.

Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## Grunt173 (Jun 30, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> My wife and youngest daughter love these things. Myself, I'm not really a pickle person although I do like relish on a hamburger.
> 
> Do any of you have a recipe (or technique) to make these things successfully? I tried seasoned flour once and yeah that wasn't so good, I gave up.
> 
> Any advice will be appreciated.


Humm,sounds good. I just looked and there are all kinds of recipes online and I came up with this one.I may have to break open a jar of my canned dill pickles and throw some of my Creole Spice on them and give it a go.
https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/food-network-kitchen/almost-famous-fried-pickles-recipe-2042799


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 30, 2018)

Flour, salt, and pepper is all that's needed. The pickle chips need to be dry, or the coating won't adhere well. Dredge them first in the flour mixture, then into an egg/milk wash, letting the excess drain, and then back into the flour. I like to use two bowls of flour so the first coat is always dry.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 30, 2018)

I think that I didn't dry the pickles - mistake #1. I used pickle spears, was that mistake #2?


----------



## KCMande (Jul 1, 2018)

I personally love pickles, all kinds of any vegetable. I think they are a perfect snack, accoutrement to a dish. But I will never understand the draw to fried pickled anything, they always seem to be a huge let down to me.
I'd rather just eat a pickle.
Personal opinion I guess


----------



## Von blewitt (Jul 1, 2018)

Beer batter!


----------



## Grunt173 (Jul 1, 2018)

KCMande said:


> I personally love pickles, all kinds of any vegetable. I think they are a perfect snack, accoutrement to a dish. But I will never understand the draw to fried pickled anything, they always seem to be a huge let down to me.
> I'd rather just eat a pickle.
> Personal opinion I guess


Well I never tried a fried pickle either but that doesn't mean they are no good so I am willing to try it if you are. You go first.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 1, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> I think that I didn't dry the pickles - mistake #1. I used pickle spears, was that mistake #2?



Yeah, probably too much pickle, not enough coating. 

If you can, get crinkle cut pickles, as they have more surface area than a smooth cut pickle chip.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 1, 2018)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Yeah, probably too much pickle, not enough coating.
> 
> If you can, get crinkle cut pickles, as they have more surface area than a smooth cut pickle chip.



I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 1, 2018)

Von blewitt said:


> Beer batter!



Now we're talking!


----------



## panda (Jul 1, 2018)

i love pickles, fried pickles go great with dips, i like with cajun ranch or dijonaise


----------



## Grunt173 (Jul 1, 2018)

Ok Dave,I just had some fried pickles with my smoked Keilbosa sandwich. I liked it and the wife liked it and my 90 year old mother in law cleaned up her plate.I broke open a jar of the wife's sweet pickle chips and dried them good.I added my Creole Spice seasoning to my flour and coated the pickles then dipped them in egg and milk and back into another bowl of flour,from there,right into a hot peanut oil until they floated to the top and started to get that nice golden color.Not bad,not bad at all.I can't wait to try that with my dill pickles,my favorite.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 1, 2018)

That sounds like a winner.


----------



## DamageInc (Jul 1, 2018)

Never had fried pickles. Maybe I should try it with my next batch.


----------



## Dendrobatez (Jul 2, 2018)

Flour, cornstarch, salt, and fat man spice. Use a simple dredging station, try to get nice crisp pickles.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 2, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## panda (Jul 2, 2018)

this seasoning https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B1FL58E/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## ecchef (Jul 22, 2018)

Don’t forget to save the brine for ‘picklebacks’.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 22, 2018)

ecchef said:


> Don’t forget to save the brine for ‘picklebacks’.




I don't think I want to know what these are.


----------



## panda (Jul 22, 2018)

it's a shot, love em


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## quantumcloud509 (Sep 7, 2018)

Is that Dave throwing up after eating too many fried pickles and fried Oreos? If so - welcome to the club!

Pickle brine shots are where it’s at. They’re absolutely amazing as alcohol chasers especially vodka. Even better, they help replenish lost mineral content during drinking. Although, and I have tried it and it was gross - pickle flavored vodka. 

Since y’all into the fried pickles - pickles also good on pizza like a pulled pork pie. 

Cheers!


----------



## Edge (Sep 7, 2018)

Grunt173 said:


> Ok Dave,I just had some fried pickles with my smoked Keilbosa sandwich. I liked it and the wife liked it and my 90 year old mother in law cleaned up her plate.I broke open a jar of the wife's sweet pickle chips and dried them good.I added my Creole Spice seasoning to my flour and coated the pickles then dipped them in egg and milk and back into another bowl of flour,from there,right into a hot peanut oil until they floated to the top and started to get that nice golden color.Not bad,not bad at all.I can't wait to try that with my dill pickles,my favorite.



Sweet pickles in fried pickles. Never heard of them that way. Sounds good. 
Around here there are the dill fried pickle chips served with ranch dressing for a dipping sauce.


----------



## Interapid101 (Sep 17, 2018)

Made some sweet dill pickle slices a few weeks ago and tonight fried some in tempura batter. Really really good and crispy, but I think they would have been a tiny bit better if I let the slices dry out more before battering. The sweetness was nice. Next time I’m going to try potato starch.


----------



## DDPslice (Oct 15, 2018)

I'm in a huge fermenting phase and I gota that lacto fermented pickles (cucumbers, watermelon rind, whatever) is the bee's knees.


----------



## DDPslice (Oct 16, 2018)

Interapid101 said:


> Made some sweet dill pickle slices a few weeks ago and tonight fried some in tempura batter. Really really good and crispy, but I think they would have been a tiny bit better if I let the slices dry out more before battering. The sweetness was nice. Next time I’m going to try potato starch.



I was at a bar lasts night and a friend got some and they fried the pickles in calamari batter, really tasty.


----------

